# Even Heating on the Stove Top With an Oval Dutch Oven



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

There have been one or two reports saying that the oval Dutch ovens, like Le Creuset and Staub, don't heat evenly on the stove top, that they get hotter in the center area that's over the burner than the areas not directly over the heat, which run quite a bit cooler.  Has anyone experienced this, and has it been a problem in any way?  I'm considering a Staub "Coq au Vin"  Thanks!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I'd be willing to bet that anybody who's experienced that was working at too high a heat.

I have an 8-quart oval "Dutch oven", and it heats evenly. 

If it turns out to be a problem for you, try preheating the entire pot in the oven. Then transfer it to the top burner.


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

KYHeirloomer said:


> I'd be willing to bet that anybody who's experienced that was working at too high a heat.


I was wondering about that. Over the years it's seemed to me that many of the people who complain about something not working well often are misusing the item and don't know how to use it properly. A typical example are those who complain that food sticks to their stainless pan. Often they are using too high a heat or not letting the meat sear long enough before moving it, or maybe not having properly cleaned the pan after the last use.

It would seem that, the way cast iron heats, starting at a low temp and letting the pot heat thoroughly would prevent, or certainly minimize, having a hot spot in the center.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

You got it, Schmoozer. 

What happens, usually, is that people lose patience and kick up the heat, thinking that will cause the whole pot to heat faster. But it doesn't work that way.

With a big pot like the 8-quarter I often turn the heat on before starting my prep work. Then, by the time I'm ready so, too, is the pot.


----------



## martiniman (Jun 1, 2006)

I do the same thing with my dutch oven, put it on low, heat while I prep.  By the time I'm ready to go, everything is heated up nice and even.  These are heavy duty pots, they take some time to warm up.  Also, just about every time I use mine, it is going into the oven at 300 on non-convection.  I find everything cooks better that way, then on the stove top.


----------

